# I have a 10% warn and I was wondering if...



## gifi4 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a 10% warn and I was wondering if this restricted me for doing anything?


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah. 20% more and you cannot post for a whole week.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2010)

Not at the moment, any warn rating over 20% restricts you from using the trading forum.

For future reference:



			
				Forum rules said:
			
		

> Warnings, Suspensions & Bans
> 
> GBAtemp v2 introduced IPB 2.0; including a member Warning system. Every time a member violates a rule or disrupts the forum, a warning will be applied by a member of staff. Depending on the severity of the violation of rules, the member will be dealt with accordingly:
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2010)

From what I know, it really shouldn't restrict you from anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But if you get anything above that you can't go in the trading forums


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2010)

Well. We could of had abit of fun here but not anymore

/quit


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 18, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Not at the moment, any warn rating over 20% restricts you from using the trading forum.
> 
> For future reference:
> 
> ...


Ok cool, as long as I don't break another rule, I'm all good, thx!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2010)

Uh, 10% already restricts you from using the Trading Forums.

I know because I've had it all.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Uh, 10% already restricts you from using the Trading Forums.
> 
> I know because I've had it all.








 Are you sure? I used the trading forum when I had 10% warn.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Uh, 10% already restricts you from using the Trading Forums.
> I know because I've had it all.


Nope.
I have 20% warn and can still access and post in the Trading Forums.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, you can post in the trading forums, but if a mod sees it they'll _most likely_ remove the post.

EDIT: Wait a sec, how did you accumulate 20% warn?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can post in the trading forums, but if a mod sees it they'll _most likely_ remove the post.
> 
> EDIT: Wait a sec, how did you accumulate 20% warn?


Warn #1 - "Embedding audio in a thread is against the rules, even in the EoF." (April)
Warn #2 - "Giving out obvious hints for manga sources" (July)


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 18, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Uh, 10% already restricts you from using the Trading Forums.
> 
> I know because I've had it all.
> 
> Trading forum rulesUsers that have a warning level strictly *above* 10% will not have access to the trading forums.








Also, 20+% warn doesn't automatically result in suspension, it's just that a higher warn level gives a higher chance on suspension.

And I believe Dave doesn't allow members with 30+% to have a Know Your Temps session.


----------



## dice (Aug 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Trading forum rules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is something that you *REALLY* wouldn't want to happen.


----------



## fishykipper (Aug 18, 2010)

lol, just noticed i have 40%warn! Never even noticed before, reads like a load of bollocks to me!

Rayder  	Warned on Feb 25 2010, 11:37 PM
Added to warn level 	Issuing fake files as real fixes grants you another warn.
WildWon 	Warned on Feb 25 2010, 06:50 PM
Added to warn level 	Linking to an illegal site.
Gaydrian 	Warned on Oct 3 2009, 08:44 PM
Added to warn level 	Insulting a staff member
Gaydrian 	Warned on Oct 3 2009, 04:40 PM
Added to warn level 	Triple posting

ive never issued fake files, thats rubbish...., linking to an illegal site is fair enough, insulting a staff member makes me laugh, cant remember that! and triple posting, wasn't actually me.


so what am i banned from? 40%warn is pretty high, haha!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 18, 2010)

I had 10% warn but I don"t know what happen to it....I'm still a sly bastard till this day! NAH!!


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 18, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I had 10% warn but I don"t know what happen to it....I'm still a sly bastard till this day! NAH!!


dice reduced it because it has been long enough

(warnings may *sometimes* be decreased by staffers after a while)


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 18, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> so what am i banned from? 40%warn is pretty high, haha!



You are officially banned from my heart.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lawl same.. Got attacked by two mods at the same time for the same reason! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






"mthrnite	Warned on Jul 22 2010, 01:26 PM
Added to warn level:	bump

Vulpes Abnocto	Warned on Jul 22 2010, 01:18 PM
Added to warn level:	needlessly bumping topics."


----------



## monkat (Aug 18, 2010)

Off-topicish:

What happens if we get 100% warn?


----------



## Splych (Aug 18, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Off-topicish:
> 
> What happens if we get 100% warn?


i think suspension or ban.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a 10% warn and I was wondering if this restricted me for doing anything?


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 18, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterling (Aug 18, 2010)

I have never been warned, and I hope to have enough sense to keep it that way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Almost got warned for re-posting something I found in the copy/paste EOF topic... Then again, reposting stuff found in the EOF is risky anyways. :/


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes its a ban. Anyone can be banned or suspended at any time, regardless of warn level, it all depends on what you have done. So even someone with 0% warns can be banned if they do anything bad enough. 

Also very few people make it to 100% warns before being banned, the average from what I see is around 60% usually. So its not like we give people ten chances to mess us and the forum around as a rule.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 19, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, that's strange... I remember asking one of the mods (I think it was mthr because he was the first to warn me) and he said I wouldn't be allowed to post in the trading forums anymore. Oh well, I'm probably remembering something that never happened.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 19, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Lawl same.. Got attacked by two mods at the same time for the same reason!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I checked on that when it happened. 
It was no mistake.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't use the Trading Forums and I have 30% warn


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 26, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> I can't use the Trading Forums and I have 30% warn


Not a reason to bump topics.


----------

